# Got me one!



## Guest (Nov 7, 2004)

Got me a buck 
I saw him yesterday morn while I was hunting but he offered no shot. Went back out yesterday evening and did some rattling and calling and he came in about the time I was about to get out of my stand. I took the shot at about 15 yards. Went in a little high and to the right but came out right through his heart and lung. He only went about 40 yard and then he piled up. I could hear him fall from my stand. What a great experience. Hes my biggest buck yet. Hes not a monster but patencie pays off fore I passed on a few smaller bucks before I got him. I say the score would be 140-150 but the score really dont matter because hes mine I am very happy with him. I will post a picture probably either this evening or tommorow once I get them developed. Thanks everyone for their help.   

Man them bucks are chasing does!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats, I am very happy for you!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations!

Great job.

Kim


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Whow Its Exciting Isnt It..cant Wait For The Pics..cant Wait To Get Up That Tree Again...


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

Way to go traphunter................Rich


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

congrtas on your Buck!!!!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice job Traphunter! I know you have put in a lot of hard work scouting and I am sure it seems rewarding at this point.


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

Wat to go Seth. Did you get him on your farm?


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

http://www.ohiosportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=965

Try this link and tell me if it dont work

Thanks for the comments guys, yes it was hard work and ALOT of patenice. I didnt get it at our place Tom, but I got it over by New Market. What was even neater was the fact that I rattled him up. It was a great experience and I can hardly wait for next year to try to outsmart another old buck. 

Heres another one
http://www.ohiosportsman.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=968


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Nice buck!!!! I would be shaking so bad I would of either fallen out of my stand or dropped my bow as my jaw dropping would of nocked it loose.

Scott


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice buck,way to go.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Super deer, Trap!


----------

